
Guide on how to make a modern GUI with PyQt5 and Qt Designer - app4soft
https://github.com/Michael-M-Mike/PyQt5
======
markus_zhang
Thanks man. Looks good. I have a question for you: If I have a ton of small
widgets, for example let's say I'm making a json file editor for our game
designers and it loads a large config json file and I need to show texboxes
for each field in a scrollable field. Now the user changes one value in
textbox, what's the most organized way to track these changes?

I do have custom classes but they still look messed up.

